# How much does your saddle with stirrups attached weigh?



## CobSunshine (11 October 2010)

How much does your saddle with stirrups attached weigh?

just trying to gauge as mine feels rather heavy!

zero your bathroom scales as your stood on them, then pick up your saddle, post results in stone or kilo.

Thanks


----------



## CobSunshine (17 October 2010)

bump, 

no one has a saddle at home and some bathroom scales


----------



## madeleine1 (17 October 2010)

i really want to hear the answers to this but my mum wont let me bring the saddle in the house or the scales outside so i cant help damn it


----------



## CobSunshine (17 October 2010)

ooooooooooops my saddle lives in the bedroom LOL


----------



## LadyRascasse (17 October 2010)

albion k2 jumping saddle with stirrups nearly 7.5 kgs


----------



## CobSunshine (17 October 2010)

LadyRascasse said:



			albion k2 jumping saddle with stirrups nearly 7.5 kgs
		
Click to expand...



thanks Rascasse! do jumping saddles generally weigh more than GP?

Anymore weights anyone?


----------



## LadyRascasse (17 October 2010)

i would have said jumping saddles tend to be lighter, my GP is defiantly more heavy that the k2


----------



## celia (17 October 2010)

I have no idea. Saddle is across the yard in the tack room but I just finished poo-picking and am too lazy to go get it. Sorry! 

Will be interested to see replies though. I think mine is reasonably light compared to other saddles that I've handled recently. Curiosity may overcome laziness later!


----------



## CobSunshine (17 October 2010)

Take the scales to the tack room instead ;-)


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2010)

Just sold one that with all the gubbins, breastgirth etc attached, weighs 40lbs, as I only weigh 120lbs it was a bit heavy for me.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 October 2010)

I do not have scales in my flat (I do not own any!!) so I cannot weight my dressage saddles, however, my Albion SLK is SIGNIFICANTLY lighter than my Jaguar XKC...... Even OH commented on the difference in weight!


----------



## CobSunshine (17 October 2010)

enfys said:



			Just sold one that with all the gubbins, breastgirth etc attached, weighs 40lbs, as I only weigh 120lbs it was a bit heavy for me.
		
Click to expand...


nearly 3 stone :- O


----------



## slimjim (17 October 2010)

22llbs (10kg) for a leather 17.5" XW GP, without stirrups or leathers.  I weighed it years ago as I was shocked at how heavy it was.


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2010)

CobSunshine said:



			nearly 3 stone :- O
		
Click to expand...

Western, leather


----------



## CobSunshine (19 October 2010)

So my saddle with stirrups coming in at 1 stone 4 lbs  doesn't seem as bad as i thought in comparison. Thanks for everyone's weights


----------



## Penny Less (19 October 2010)

My albion plus accessories weighs 14lb (sorry dont do metric). I have always wondered when people are asking how much weight a horse can carry if they also take saddle weight into consideration as this adds nearly a stone. Feel guilty as my horse supposed to carry 12 stone, which is just me , without tack!


----------



## CobSunshine (20 October 2010)

how do you know how much your horse can comfortably carry? are there any kind of guidelines or is it a case of how long is a piece of string!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 October 2010)

I know from weighing in at the begining of Endurances that my old English leather jump saddle weighs exactly 5kg with stirrups and girth.

My synthetic DR saddle (Bates Caprilli) weighs about 1/2 that!


----------

